# Help out a newbie with some bargain scotch



## Sperminator (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and kind of new to scotch also. I was wondering if you guys could help me find some solid scotch for a good bargain. My experience includes Mcclelland's Islay and Spayside single malts, I want to try their high and low land flavors(for lack of a better word). I also have had Johnnie Walkers Red, Black, and Blue. Next on my list are John Barrs Red, Gold, and Black. As you can see my budget is really tight, I don't want to spend more than $30 per bottle because I'm afraid I wont like it and I don't want to waste my money.

In case this helps I'm located in Southern California, USA.

Thanks(in advance) for your time, For reading this, Most importantly thanks for helping out the NEWBIE.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Go to one of the bigger liquor stores,,get the small bottles of different brands and find what you like,,,and then buy the bottle. I like Drambuie but that is a Scotch Whiskey with a blend of honey,,,,been a fan since 1980.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I've only been drinking scotch for a couple of years so I'm sure that there are some others here that have better thoughts than me...but here are mine anyway.

For the $30 price tag there isn't a great deal left that I've had apart from what you've already mentioned. While I enjoy some of the more pricey bottles I usually keep a bottle of McClelland's Lowland in my cabinet and I think for the money it's a descent single malt scotch. I think the best value for $30 will be with a blended scotch. I like JW Black but I think Dewars 12yr old is a better scotch for the same price. 

If you are willing to spend $45ish then I think the best out there is the GlenFiddich 15yr old.
I'm not a big GF fan but I love that particular bottle.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just can't get into Scotch. I've tried a couple different brands and it's just not for me.

Bourbon on the otherhand.......... :thumb:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Also.... Welcome Aboard Daniel! :welcome:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

give the other McClellands a try and also try Tomatin or Speyburn


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sippin on The Glenvilet 12 year and it's good, but I am not an expert scotch drinker by any means.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tamdhu is anothe respectable dram that can be had for about $20. You can get some Balvenie Doublewood for in the $40's I believe.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure if your looking for a single malt exclusively or not, but an excellent 30 dollar bottle of blended is Dimple Pinch. For the price its right up there with a lot really good brands. I enjoy single malts mostly but this is ALWAYS in my pantry for a day to day drink. I've even tested some of my other Scotch drinking buddies and they are all surprised to find its a blended brand at that price. Give it a shot I dont think your gonna be disappointed. 

Also welcome to the forums. Lots of wise people and a plethora of information here!


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome Daniel, here is great list and the under $40 are very good suggestions. Since you are in Calif try Bevmo. They have great prices. Just do a web search and you will find one near your. As far as the scotch list here it is

Login

Joe


----------



## kathy9999 (Jun 11, 2009)

i still cant fine the ups code could some email it to me thank


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Try Aberlour 12 yr. it's about $35/ a bottle or Glenlivet 12 yr. for around $25, or if you really want good single malt for a low price try Laphroaig 10 yr. for around $40. It's from Islay and it's the real deal. Smoke and peat and the taste of salt air. It is about as good as it gets for under $50 a bottle. Cheers


----------



## stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

For around 30 bucks try Tomintoul 10yo. Elegant and delicious!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

kathy9999 said:


> i still cant fine the ups code could some email it to me thank


???


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Wasmund's is an excellent single malt for the price. approx $36


----------

